

Ask HN: Status on the .ER TLD? - ecaron

The .er (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.er) belongs to Eritrea. There are currently no methods of acquiring a .er domain and there appears to be little information involving this TLD since 2000 (most recent detailed information is at http://afridns.org/er/tld_er.txt).<p>Given the explosion of other tiny TLDs (like .ly), who and how were those conversations started and is it feasible that someone can monetize/open this valuable suffix?
======
anigbrowl
Following secession from and later war with Ethiopia, Eritrea's existence as a
functioning state is nominal at best. It is ranked worst in the world for
media freedom (behind even North Korea, which is saying something) and is
considered a 'country of particular concern' by the US state department, so
sanctions may attach to any companies attempting to conduct business there.
Basically it's run by warlords right now, so I don't think there's much chance
of getting a domain registry functioning.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politics_of_Eritrea> \- general information

<http://www.state.gov/r/pa/ei/bgn/2854.htm> \- we don't have an embassy there,
although we do have a diplomatic outpost

<http://www.shabait.com/contacts/government-contact> \- this is the nearest
thing to an official government website

<http://www.opic.gov/doing-business/where-we-work/africa> \- there is an OPIC
trade agreement with Eritrea, but nothing has happened since 1994. Trade
currently requires a license (from the Eritrean government) which carries
legal complications of its own.

I think it's a case of 'if you have to ask, then the answer is no.' I would
look into how domains are run in the surrounding companies and explore the
possibility of partnering with an established African firm.

------
Dramatize
I could imagine there would be a huge rush on .er domains if they became
available.

